# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  ध्यान ला सकता है आपकी सेक्स लाइफ में नयी जान

## xman

*मेडीटेशन करने से सेक्स जीवन में आती है नयी जान। 
मेडीटेशन से तनाव नहीं होता और मन शांत रहता है।
शीघ्रपतन जैसी सेक्स समस्या हो सकती है इससे दूर।  
यह एक जगह मन को स्थिर रखने में मदद करता है।*

----------


## xman

नियमित ध्यान करने से न केवल शरीर निरोग रहता है बल्कि इससे आपके सेक्स लाइफ में नयी जान भी आती है। अगर आप किसी प्रकार की सेक्स समस्या से जूझ रहे हैं तब मेडीटेशन के जरिये इसमें सुधार ला सकते हैं। यानी यह सेक्स लाइफ का मजा लेने के लिए भी आप योग कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

जिन लोगों की सेक्स में रूचि न हो, शीघ्रपतन की समस्*या हो, उनके लिए ध्*यान एक अच्*छा विकल्*प हो सकता है। मेडीटेशन किसी भी चीज पर फोकस करने के लिए किया जाता है। रोजाना सुबह के समय या शाम के समय खुली हवा में कम से कम 15 मिनट से 30 मिनट तक मेडीटेशन करें। इससे आपकी सेक्स में भी रूचि बढ़गी और आप सेक्स के दौरान नर्वस भी नहीं होंगे। इस लेख में विस्*तार से जानिये ध्*यान कैसे आपकी सेक्*स लाइफ में नयी जान लाता है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*खुद का अनुभव कराना*ध्*यान लगाने से आप खुद को प्*यार करना सीखते हैं। रिश्*तों को मजबूत बनाने के साथ-साथ आपसी प्*यार को बढ़ावा देने के लिए बहुत जरूरी है कि आप सबसे पहले खुद को प्*यार करना सीखें। जब आप खुद को प्*यार करेंगे तब अपने ऊपर अधिक ध्*यान देंगे, इससे आपका शरीर स्*वस्*थ रहेगा। इसके अलावा इस तरह से बेड पर आप अपने पार्टनर से भी अच्*छे से पेश आयेंगे और उसे अधिक प्*यार करेंगे।

----------


## xman

*स्थिरता सिखाता है*ध्*यान आपको एक जगह पर स्थि*र रहना सिखाता है, बेहतर सेक्*स के लिए यह बहुत ही जरूरी बात है। जीवन की झंझावतों और उलझनों में आपका दिमाग हमेश कहीं न कहीं भटकता रहता है जिससे बेड पर सेक्*स संबंध बनाते वक्*त आप साथी पर अधिक जोर नहीं दे पाते। जबकि नियमित रूप से ध्*यान लगाने से आपका दिमाग एक जगह स्थिर रहता है और बेड पर आप अपने और पार्टनर के बारे में ही सोचते हैं।

----------


## xman

*सांस लेना सिखाता है*सेक्*स संबंध एक व्*यायाम की तरह है जिसमें सांसों की गति बढ़ जाती है, अगर आप एक्टिव नहीं हैं तो जल्*दी थककर चूर हो जाते हैं। जबकि ध्*यान आपको सांस लेना भी सिखाता है जो सेक्*स के दौरान बहुत जरूरी है। ध्*यान लगाते वक्*त आप गहरी सांसें लेते हैं और यही काम अगर आप बेड पर करते हैं तब आपको यौन संबंध के दौरान समस्*या नहीं होती।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*महसूस करना सिखाता है*ध्*यान आपको फैसले के बिना पार्टनर की फीलिंग्*स को महसूस करना सिखाता है। अगर कभी सेक्*स के दौरान कोई समस्*या आ जाये या फिर आपका पार्टनर किसी कारण वश आपका साथ न दे पाये तो उसके लिए आपके मन में गलत भावना पैदा हो सकती है। जबकि ध्*यान यह सिखाता है कि अगर आपको शारीरिक सुख नहीं मिला तो कोई बात नहीं मानसिक सुख ही बहुत है। यह दिमाग से नहीं दिल से जोड़ने में मदद करता है।

----------


## xman

*तनाव से बचाता है*सेक्*स लाइफ का सबसे बड़ा दुश्*मन तनाव भी है, तनाव के कारण सेक्*स संब*ंधित समस्*या भी हो सकती है। अगर आप तनाव में रहेंगे तब आपके दिमाग में सेक्*स के लिए जिम्*मेदार हार्मोन का स्राव शायद ही हो पाये जिसके कारण आप सेक्*स में उतनी रुचि नहीं ले पाते हैं और आपको सुख नहीं मिलता। लेकिन ध्*यान तनाव और अवसाद से दिमाग को दूर रखता है जो कि सेक्*स लाइफ में नई जान फूंकने के लिए जरूरी है।

----------


## xman

अगर आप किसी भी प्रकार की यौन समस्*या से ग्रस्*त हैं या बेड पर चरम आनंद नहीं पाते तो आपको अपनी दिनचर्या में मेडीटेशन को शामिल करना चाहिए।

----------

